# Cost of propolis



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

What is the going price for propolis scrapings?


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

the only price I have ever seen for propolis is what John Pluta of Georgiabees.com sells his for, he gets $5.50 per ounce, retail.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Where's the link to separate burr comb from propolis?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Good clean propolis retails for $65-$70 a pound. A lot of labor goes into producing and cleaning propolis.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The Honey Householder said:


> Good clean propolis retails for $65-$70 a pound. A lot of labor goes into producing and cleaning propolis.


How does one clean propolis? Mine is hive scrapings with some wax and wood.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

od, get a propolis trap, that's where u get your sellable propolis from. Don't think there is a way to clean scrapings that would be acceptable to sell.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

We clean and sell over 80 pounds every year and this is all scrapings. 

The clean part is a company secret. OK we use a bucket of water, and drying racks. Your wax and wood will float and your propolis will sink.:kn::thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the hint from a PRO. My propolis is pretty clean. Between the end of the flow and super removal the bees fill the gaps between the frame ends on top of the rabbited edge with propolis. Most of my supers have been in service for decades and it is getting hard to insert the frames, so we have on some boxes been warming it with a torch and using a screw driver to dig it out. So that the bees can do it again and again.


----------

